# Tackle Engrish



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I've been using these Decoy Egg Snaps (made in Japan) lately, they're verstaile, have power snap and come complete with cross lock technology. Oh excuse me - make that cross _rock_ technology. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Biggles (Jan 6, 2008)

G'day Travis, mate I tried them as well, they didn't make any difference to the swimming action which is great, but what I did find was they were difficult to put on a hard body with a bib, my fingers kept getting in the way.

Regards

Al


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Like a Japanese horse is a Starion. Doesn't explain how Pajero got through though (any Spanish speakers here?).

What annoys me is when I take the moral high ground and pay top whack from an Australian retailer for a fancy Japanese reel (eg a Daiwa Certate or Catalina) for the "local" product as opposed to the (much cheaper) identical version from Japan, and the damn thing still has Japanese instructions (only).


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

You can have some fun using google to translate the Japanese websites



Google translation of Smith Mebapen Hotaru page said:


> Color Chart (all 12 colors, from top left photo)
> 
> ０１.　クリアーグリッター 　　　０２.　ブラウングリッター 　　　０３.　クリアーブラウン 　　　０４.　ブルーアイシャドー 　　　０５.　ルミナスドット 01. KURIAGURITTA 02. BURAUNGURITTA 03. Clear Brown 04. Blue eye shadow 05. RUMINASUDOTTO
> ※　＃05（ルミナスドット）は特殊製法の開発により、 ※ # 05 (RUMINASUDOTTO) is the development of special formula,
> ...


Original page is http://www.smith.co.jp/product/salt/mpe ... index.html for the pictures of the different patterns

Try saying out loud, with a Japanese accent, the ones that appear to be gibberish. It mostly makes sense


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I always loved surfing the jap model names on PLAT!

Personally I'd love to own a "carpenter wild violence" just so I could tell my friends while pulling off my best kung fu voice!


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

The equivalent of "Pajero" in English is puma, jaguar etc. You get the picture.
Hasta la vista, baby

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

simond11 said:


> The equivalent of "Pajero" in English is puma, jaguar etc. You get the picture.
> Hasta la vista, baby
> 
> Simon
> Prowler 15


So it's an urban myth that this refers to an onanist? Damn. I still think Starion is a cack though.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Holden stuffed up quite a few years ago when it exported its Holden Nova to Spain. Unfortunately in Spanish "Nova" means "doesn't go"  
Ah yes, the marketing geniuses.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Dean1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey i used to drive a Holden NOVA,
It was a great corolla even had toyota on the lights.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I've even asked a native Spanish speaker. Pajero means "little horse", also a euphemism for onanist


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh well, Dave. Never ask an Italian about Spanish stuff!!   Now I have to hunt down the person who told me a lie, find a car with a big enough boot and.....Capisc??
Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

Peril said:


> I've even asked a native Spanish speaker. Pajero means "little horse", also a euphemism for onanist


My wife is from Argentina, and her whole family speaks spanish.....her translation is more toward 'onanist' than 'little horse' 8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Presumably the Ecogear grass minnows are in fact glass minnows?

It's not really fair to take the p155, my wife is trilingual and I can barely speak Engrish. Sheltered little world we live in here.

Thank your wife for me Dallas  .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

sbd said:


> Presumably the Ecogear grass minnows are in fact glass minnows?


Very good Dave.

For those who didn't get it, here are the translations, which are purely phonetic:

KURIAGURITTA Clear glitter
BURAUNGURITTA Brown glitter
RUMINASUDOTTO Luminous dots
MATTOPINKUPARU Matte pink ?
MOIKA ?
RUMINASUORENJI Luminous orange
RUMINASUREDDO Luminous red


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

ive been using them too, but in the second smallest size for bass/bream hardodies/sps. they work great except when you have cold fingers, then they are a bitch to open/close except with pliers.
also have noticed the cross ROCK part in the product description.


----------

